

Show HN: Photo Sharing site kinda Instagram - mhmtmhmt
http://tusul.net/

======
Goranek
What a nice time to announce service like Instagram :)

~~~
mhmtmhmt
i'm sure you won't believe but it is not related. if it would be that way we
could have written cute slogans aiming at Instagram :) BTW this uproar is more
about Facebook than Instagram.

Instagram is a fine place but filters have become so cliche and so 2012.

~~~
Goranek
It really doesn't matter whether or not you planned to do it, it's a good
move. It's all business. You need to exploit weakness of your competition

